# 4x4 BLD centers memo help?



## rubiksarlen (Nov 8, 2011)

Lately, I started practising 4x4 BLD centers (for both memo and execution), and found that I had some problems with the memorization phase.  I find some problems with breaking into cycles and also when there are white centers in my memo ( my solving orientation is WR). ( I use commutators to solve)

Like for example, Ulb (buffer) > Urf (random white center) > Urb (random). After this do I break into a new cycle (as the white center will be in my buffer position) or what?

And like I said earlier, breaking into new cycles is a problem for me because I don't know where the cycle ends. 

Also, what happens if I reach a white center piece in my memo and all the top white face is already full (solved)? If i leave that piece out (which I was told to in Daniel's tut), sometimes the only unsolved piece are also white centers too.  and even if they aren't white centers, when do I get back to that left out white center? :confused:

I have asked and consulted many experts on these questions, but I don't really understand. I also tried experimenting (writing out the memo on paper and then executing to see what's wrong) myself, but that never worked.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 8, 2011)

If a white center is the _first_ target in a 3-cycle, you can shoot it to the U-layer. 
However, if all the white centers are solved but there are other unsolved centers remaining, you'll need to break into a new cycle by shooting to an unsolved center. (As you already know)

If a white center is the _second_ target in a 3-cycle, you have 2 options:
*Option 1:* Switch buffer, so if Ubl becomes solved you might switch to Ubr buffer and start solving from there. This technique is referred to as 'floating buffers'.

*Option 2.* Break into a new cycle from your original buffer, so if Ubl becomes solved you can shoot to an unsolved center on the white face.

Can you please elaborate on 'not knowing where the cycle ends'?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 8, 2011)

When you mean first target is that excluding the buffer piece (Ulb)?

Also, in option 2 do you mean like Ulb > unsolved white center > where that piece goes?

To answer your question, I mean when the cycle is done. like, for example if I break into a cycle with Rdf (a red center), when does it finish?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 8, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> When you mean first target is that excluding the buffer piece (Ulb)?


Yes, because buffers aren't targets.


> Also, in option 2 do you mean like Ulb > unsolved white center > where that piece goes?


Yes, that's correct. Also, I forgot to mention a third option: 
Switch buffer, but do a U-layer turn to set the new buffer into the original buffer position. You just need to remember to undo the set-up move once you're done executing the centers.


> To answer your question, I mean when the cycle is done. like, for example if I break into a cycle with Rdf (a red center), when does it finish?


This will get much easier the more you practice. You just have to remember that after you break into a new cycle on the red face, there is a white center on the red face. And make sure the final red center you're solving goes to the position of the white center.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah but how do I memo it? just say I break into Rdf and there is Rub and Rdb left unsolved. when i reach the last piece (example Rdb), then the cycle ends? also, do I need to memo the last piece in the cycle?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2011)

I use a center hierarchy to help with knowing when I am done memorizing all the targets on a side. The hierarchy means I shoot to certain targets in a certain order on each face.

U face:
1) Ubl
2) Ubr
3) Ufl
4) Ufr

R face:
1) Rub
2) Ruf
3) Rdb
4) Rdf

D face:
1) Dbl
2) Dbr
3) Dfl
4) Dfr

So in your example with the R face, if I get an R face sticker I would always shoot it to Rub first. If I've already shot to Rub, or if it's solved, then I shoot to Ruf. If Ruf is already solved (or I already shot to it) then I shoot to Rdb, etc.

During memorization I place one finger on each of the B, F, L, R, D layers to remember the last spot in the hierarchy that I shot to. The U layer you have to remember using your short term memory.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah but if I break into a cycle with Ruf then does the cycle end when it goes back to Ruf or when it reaches the last red center (told by someone else). ?


----------



## Jakube (Nov 9, 2011)

The cycle end, when it goes back to Ruf!


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks jakube. someone told me the other thing. 

anyway, can you answer this for me - in my my memo, if the top white layer is already full, and if I reach a white center halfway through a cycle, what do i do?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

You could leave that last piece until the end and execute it as a '2-cycle'. Or you could break into a new cycle on another face.

Try these 2 styles of '2-cycle' if you don't already know them (Note: They actually cycle 3 pieces, but 2 are on the same face so if you've solved all other centres you don't really notice).
r' u' r U2 r' u r U2 (face interchange comm)
r U' l' U r' U' l U (niklas style)


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 9, 2011)

If I break into a new cycle then I don't memo that white piece right?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not sure I know exactly what you mean, but I'll try to answer.

Let's say that you've solved all pieces up until the point at which you have to shoot to, say, Ruf. And in Ruf there happens to be the last white piece and it belongs back in your Ubl buffer spot. If you have more centres to solve, then you need to break into a new cycle by doing a cycle such as Ubl-Ruf-Ful. Then Ruf will be solved, and you can carry on with the new cycle.

Just try to think about what you'd need to memo yourself - I don't think it shouldn't be too difficult. There are several ways to thinking about breaking into new cycles - some people memo it as a long list of letters and couldn't care less where the new cycles start and end. Others don't memo the new 'buffer' twice, but rather just remember that it's a separate cycle and solve accordingly.

All in all, I always try to avoid solving the U face completely. Say I'm memoing and I need to shoot a piece to the R face. If Ruf is my buffer colour, then I'd shoot to Rub instead (and solve Ruf later) in order to lengthen the cycle and prevent this situation occurring.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 9, 2011)

When you mean "solved all pieces up", does that include the U-layer?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought your original question was for the case where all U layer pieces are solved?
In which case 'All pieces up until...' means that you've solve 3 of the U layer pieces and are about to solve the last one


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 9, 2011)

also when you say "then you need to break into a new cycle by doing a cycle such as Ubl-Ruf-Ful", does that mean the new cycle starts with Ful? 

and if that is so that means I have to memo Ruf too right?


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was just assuming you still have Ful unsolved as an example. So yes, the cycle starts with it

Yes of course you have to memo Ruf - if you never memo it, it will never get solved right?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 9, 2011)

haha yeah.....also just to clarify it is impossible to have the top white layer full and to have a few unsolved centers which are all white pieces , am I rig合同？


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

Of course. There are only 4 white centres. There won't be any extra ones magically appearing


----------



## riffz (Nov 9, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> haha yeah.....also just to clarify it is impossible to have the top white layer full and to have a few unsolved centers which are all white pieces , am I rig合同？



I think you need to spend 5 minutes thinking about your question before you post it.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Nov 10, 2011)

riffz said:


> I think you need to spend 5 minutes thinking about your question before you post it.



hahahaha just noticed it....lolz

sorry though......


----------

